# some africans wit my pygos



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

so i have had these 2 african cichlids kennly i belive is what they are called 
they are blue wit some black stripes on them 
so they were beating up on my african knife fish and my dinosaur eel 
so i have relocated them into my 55 wit my pygos its been 3 days they have 3 hiding spots
so far so good 
they come out to pick up scraps during and after feedings and i have even caught them pecking at the p's fins 
now i know its only been 3 days but they stay hidden most of the time and are pretty brave 
ima keep this up till somethign happens 
now i was wondering if we could possibly have better succes mixing if we got fish that live in the amazon and in the rivers p's habitate 
does anybody know what other fish cohabitate those rivers ?
later


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

They're called kenyi cichlids and from past experience it really doesnt matter where the fish are from. Sooner or later they're gonna get eaten. Good luck though, it would be cool if they lived and everything works out for you.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

how do you say that is it ken yee 
and yeah i mean razor teeth and they eat fish but i figured if the fish from the river the p's come from may have a better chance to survive being that they live there and deal wit p's always 
but thanks and have a good one


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

well the big one got bit neer his anus and has some stuff hanging out 
4 days and one has taken a hit and im sure its not long before he is gone 
the little one is still alive and well 
and i need to say i have never seen such nice colors on these fish 
they look way better now 
well anyway have a good one folks
later


----------



## GoJamieGo (Mar 18, 2005)

Yeah, its pronounced KEN-YEE.... Sorry to hear about your fish. It wont be long now before they'll be dead unless you take them out. Good Luck


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

yeah well that was the intention at first ( for them to be food )
but they have made it longer than any other fish and they have a real bad demenor 
i mean they attack the p's 
there gonna get it and thats what they get for killing my dino eel and my gar 
but maybe they will make it 
who knows 
but anyway
see yall on the flip side


----------



## CTREDBELLY (Apr 8, 2005)

i had to remove my male blue peacock cichlid from my Ps tank he claimed the driftwood as his own dug a hole under tha sand and sleeps there if the Ps swam to close to the wood he darted out and bit fins. i was so mad i was gonna put him in the tank with my rohm and brandti so he could be food instead i moved him to my GFs community tank the night we got into an argument. needless to say shes MINUS a crap load of tetras


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

all i have to say is NICE 
thats good stuff
later


----------



## MR.FREEZ (Jan 26, 2004)

i just skimmed the post but not only do i think they wouldnt be compatible but

dont they come form different water chemistry too?


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

yeah they do come from diff water conditions these were meant to be food and lived 
the thing about the finding out what fish come from the amazon was a totally unrelated topic but the problem is is that i ramble and its hard to tell when i switch subjects
i dont know what ones would be compatible and i want to find out cause i think those would have the best chance out of anything


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

well i know its been a few days but they are still going strong in there 
its been a total of 9 days so far and the big one that got bit has almost completely healed back up 
wish i had pics cause his intestines were hangin out of the wound and now remarkably they have worked there way back inside and the wound is closing up over it 
so it looks like he will have a full recovery 
the biggest p in there has a tiny nip from his tail fin and the small kennyi has part of his tail missing but they are all swiming togeaather 
i know its a matter of time but im way shocked to see the big one not get eaten after he got wounded 
and the p's dont even seem to notice them there 
well i will keep ya all posted and time goes on 
later


----------



## Dave Hasselhoff (Nov 17, 2004)

just for future reference what you have there is called a bicher. im guessing you got him from petsmart.


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

Dave Hasselhoff said:


> just for future reference what you have there is called a bicher. im guessing you got him from petsmart.
> [snapback]1036583[/snapback]​


yeah i am aware of that but most people know them by thier lfs name so thats why it says dinosaur eel i wonder where they got that from 
and yeah all over you will see yellow tail barracuda when in reality its a hujeta gar that they call barracuda 
yeah those damn bichir are freaking eating machines 
later


----------



## benJii (Feb 17, 2005)

Powder said:


> Dave Hasselhoff said:
> 
> 
> > just for future reference what you have there is called a bicher. im guessing you got him from petsmart.
> ...










i own 2 of these(1 male, 1 female) in my 20 long and they are very cool fish. my female is a very skittish fish, but my male is an aggressive fish that will attack things anything that is less than 10x as big


----------



## Powder (Nov 24, 2004)

so 2 weeks have passed now and for the last 2 days i have not seen the smaller of the 2 kennyi but on the other hand i have plenty o hiding places and i havent found a body yet 
but i have a bad feeling he is gone 
on the other hand the large one has completly healed from his bite and his intestines have actually gone back in and helaed over 
that i call amazing fish have an insane ability to heal up after a pretty bad wound 
well i guess its only time 
like i didnt know that before 
well anyway thatnks for tuning in to my little test 
have a god one folks later


----------

